# course



## tomgirardi (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm looking for some fall prevention courses, found this one https://www.ablesafety.com/course/8-hour-fall-prevention 
maybe someone has heard about it?
Don't want to waste money


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

haven`t ,

also look up "Redvector"
they have a lot of online classes too
used them for years


----------

